# Session 2



## 14285 (Jun 13, 2005)

When exactly do you close your eyes during session 2? I remember in session 1 Mike specifically says to close your eyes, but in session 2 I was listening thinking "Should I have my eyes shut?" throughout the entire session. I didn't know I was supposed to have them shut until he says I will start counting 1 to 10 and then you should open your eyes. Thanks,AndyPS - Marilyn I didn't get your message about stopping the sessions for a while because of the sleepwalking until this morning (I was expecting that I would have had a new message from you and didn't think to look if you had edited it). I haven't noticed that I have been doing it since, in fact I think I have been sleeping much more soundly in the last few days.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Andy - would you please kindly email me at marilyn###ibsgroup.org? or....The IBS Audio Program comes with full live support - this is a public BB forum to discuss hypno treatment, but your case is of a private nature, so feel free to use the support system included with your purchase. You can also get support via the toll-free number (someone will call you back - 877-898-2539) or the contact page of the program website - whichever is easiest for you.Regarding your question - most everyone just closes their eyes automatically from the very beginning for all the sessions - Mike just says that in the first session as an "insurance" that eyes are closed - initially, if people have never done a hypno session before, some folks might have their eyes open at the inital beginning, but from now on just close them as soon as you hit "play."







I will wait until I get your email regarding the sleepwalking advice Mike gives below - Sorry you missed my edit - I had spoken to Mike after I posted, so that is why I changed it to what he advised - here it is again for your convenience:Catch ya later - take care, Marilyn







===============================Hi Marilyn,This is interesting. I think the thing to do is to stop listening to the Cd's for a couple of weeks and see if the sleepwalking continues. Also look for any other factors that are new or increased during the same time scale, increased stressors or life demands etc.I am pleased the program is helping the IBS condition. Also speaking to a medical professional should be considered. Please pass this on and ask for an update in 3 days, 7 days and 14 days.Best RegardsMike


----------



## 14285 (Jun 13, 2005)

Sorry Marilyn. I will email you with questions of this nature from now on. Thanks for your help.Andy


----------

